# Manzana de terreno agricultural



## Patojo

Hola,

Alguien que este familiarizado con esta medida de terrenos me puede ayudar en informarme cuantos acres hay en una manzana de terreno?
Esta medida es muy comun en Latino America pero no encuentro sus medidas reglamentarias.

Gracias


----------



## jlmyth

No es facil su pregunta, Manzana es conocido como "Cuadra" en Chile, si bien es una medida usada por gente que trabaja en el campo, no es exacta, se refiera a 100m x 100m (lo que sería como un décimo de hectarea que aca es 10,000 m2), sin embargo tambien se le puede denominar acre. Seguro que no te aclaré mucho pero quizas este te link ayude:
http://www.sizes.com/units/cuadra.htm
Suerte!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Muy bueno el link, *jlmyth*, confirma que no es una medida bien determinada. Precisamente, vacilé en responder porque si bien tradicionalmente "una cuadra son 100 metros" (lado de la manzana), sabía que eso no era exactamente así, pero tampoco sabía cuánto era.

De cualquier modo, una manzana de 100 por 100 m. tiene justamente 1 hectárea o sea 2,47 acres.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Confirmo que, hasta donde sé, en México al menos, una cuadra no tiene una superficie determinada... es simplemente el terreno que hay entre 3 o 4 calles... de formas y tamaños para nada regulares.
Por otra parte, jamás había escuchado manzana para un terreno agrícola (no agricultural ) y me parece extraño... en el campo no hay calles, precisamente. 

*100m x 100m (lo que sería como un décimo de hectarea que aca es 10,000 m2), *

No... 100 x 100 = 10,000 metros cuadrados, no un décimo. Una hectárea son 10 mil metros cuadrados allá, acá, y en todo el mundo.


----------



## vicdark

Concuerdo con la explicación de Hakuna Matata, añadiendo que "manzana" también es una medida de superficie urbana bastante indeterminada de forma cuadrada o rectangular, delimitada por calles. Equivale a lo que en inglés se denomina como _block._


----------



## Hakuna Matata

vicdark said:


> una medida de superficie urbana *bastante indeterminada* de forma *cuadrada o rectangular*, delimitada por calles.


Supongo que en todos lados debe ser más o menos igual, pero leo esto y pienso en Buenos Aires..... sólo la imaginación puede superar (y a veces lo dudo..) la variedad de formas, tamaños y superficies de sus manzanas....  

Ahora, *block* es _cuadra_ o _manzana_??


----------



## vicdark

Creo que _block_ puede ser ambos, dependiendo del contexto. Existen las expresiones:

_new kid on the block =_ el chico nuevo de la cuadra, un nuevo empleado

_been around the block_ = algo o alguien con mucho recorrido o experiencia


----------



## Hakuna Matata

OK, many thanks!


----------



## Patojo

Bueno pues aprendi bastante sobre lo que es una manzana de terreno. En Guatemala se usa el mismo concepto "una manzada es conocida como una cuadra". Lo chistoso es que te dicen te vendo 1 manzana de terreno pero a cuanto equivale esa era mi pregunta y ahora lo tengo claro. Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Ahora me doy cuenta que hay algunas diferencias en lo que entendemos por cuadra y manzana. Para mí, una cuadra es unidimensional (una longitud , aproximadamente 100 m) y una manzana es bidimensional (una superficie, 100 x 100 m aprox).

No sé si todos estamos hablando de lo mismo.


----------



## vicdark

Así mismo lo entiendo yo.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Gracias, Vicdark! Ahora no me siento tan solo... 

A lo que me refiero es a esto:  

- _Manzana es conocido como "Cuadra" en Chile

- en México al menos, una cuadra no tiene una *superficie* determinada

- "una manzada es conocida como una cuadra"

_Por eso mi pregunta...


----------



## Yinmailer

Hola,

En Costa Rica una manzana equivale a 7000 metros cuadrados (^2) y un acre equivale a 4046.85 metros cuadrados (^2). También se emplea mucho la hectarea que equivale a 10000 metros cuadrados (^2). 

Saludos


----------



## chileno

Perdón, pero en Chile manzana no es lo mismo que cuadra.

La cuadra es un lado de la calle y una manzana son los cuatro costados de una manzana.

Ya me  mareé.


----------



## spinyilex

Hakuna Matata said:


> Supongo que en todos lados debe ser más o menos igual, pero leo esto y pienso en Buenos Aires..... sólo la imaginación puede superar (y a veces lo dudo..) la variedad de formas, tamaños y superficies de sus manzanas....
> 
> Ahora, *block* es _cuadra_ o _manzana_??




Sé que llego muy tarde a este hilo, pero creo que puedo responderle a Hakuna Matata sobre la palabra _block_. _Block_ corresponde a la palabra _cuadra_ como se usa en Buenos Aires, y _una manzana_ es _a square block_ en inglés, incluso las manzanas que no sean muy cuadradas.


----------



## Aviador

chileno said:


> Perdón, pero en Chile manzana no es lo mismo que cuadra.
> 
> La cuadra es un lado de la calle y una manzana son los cuatro costados de una manzana.
> 
> Ya me  mareé.


Totalmente de acuerdo, Chileno. Cuando leí la intervención de jlmyth, más arriba, pensé en escribir lo mismo.
Una "manzana" es un polígono (normalmete cuadrilátero) delimitado por calles. Por otra parte, "cuadra" es una medida de longitud. En Chile no damos una vuelta a la cuadra, sino que damos una vuelta a la manzana.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

spinyilex said:


> Sé que llego muy tarde a este hilo, pero creo que puedo responderle a Hakuna Matata sobre la palabra _block_. _Block_ corresponde a la palabra _cuadra_ como se usa en Buenos Aires, y _una manzana_ es _a square block_ en inglés, incluso las manzanas que no sean muy cuadradas.



Agradecido por la aclaración, *Spinyilex*.


Aviador said:


> Una "manzana" es un polígono (normalmete cuadrilátero) delimitado por calles. Por otra parte, "cuadra" es una medida de longitud. En Chile no damos una vuelta a la cuadra, sino que damos una vuelta a la manzana.



Excelente, así es como también lo entendemos nosotros.


----------

